#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Dreamweaver para Linux

## cadeveloper

Caros Senhores,

Existe algum software do estilo Dreamweaver para linux???

----------


## Pedro0278

Se sua máquina for boa e tiver memória tem como emular ele através do Wine.

----------


## cadeveloper

mais somente ele ou tenho que instalar o windows?

----------


## Pedro0278

Não... é so instalar o Wine e o wine-tools e logo em seguida o Dreamweaver

O Windows é desnecessário porque o Wine não é um emulados de SO ao contrario do MWare.

----------


## cadeveloper

Blz, vou testar!!!!
Vlw!!!

----------


## X-LOGAN

Pra fazer essa emulação 512Mb de RAM dá?

----------


## Jeff

> Caros Senhores,
> 
> Existe algum software do estilo Dreamweaver para linux???


Fala cadeveloper

Instala o Quanta.

tenho certeza, que vai ser muito util, roda em ambiente KDE.

Abracos
Jeff

----------


## Pedro0278

Tem o Qaunta, o NVU, o editor Html do Mozilla (o Composer) mas nenhum se compara ao Dream.

512Mb de memória dá pra emular sim... e como dá.

----------


## james_labrie

Existe um software chamado NVU, que é semelhante ao Dreamweaver da Macromedia, mas é claro que tem bem menos recursos, sua interface é muito agradavél e é bem levee robusto eu recomendo para vc o uso dele, ele pode ser encotrado e baixado aqui:

http://www.nvu.com/


Até mais :-)

----------

